# fake dead vulture, anyone know source?



## ckliff (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes, I've done the AS search engine. Yes, I've tried google.

Customer has vultures roosting in backyard sycamore. USDA & others give highest recommendation to using fake dead vultures. Apparently vultures will not roost in the presence of a dead vulture.

Have not found a source for a "fake dead vulture". Any help would be appreciated. Snarky comments are expected, but not necessary.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 30, 2012)

CK,

Plain old goose decoys work. Geese make a grand sport of whooping up on Vultures.
A gent I know up the road, noticed the vultures leaving his place alone(Cattle, goats, sheep, birds) when the geese were nesting, and put out his Canada decoys in the late summer. He swears by it, even if people and the DNR aren't real sure about his sanity. 

Good luck on the dead vulture decoys though, as I suspect they aren't a hot seller and will likely to have to be home fabricated.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 30, 2012)

Its called a shotgun then there will be no need for "fake" dead vultures.


----------



## ckliff (Mar 30, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Its called a shotgun then there will be no need for "fake" dead vultures.



Nice try, but vultures are actually a protected species, requiring federal & state permits to capture or kill. The shotgun method would be more entertaining though...


----------



## tsouz007 (Mar 30, 2012)

Not that I'm recommending it ... but wanted to pass along some advice a friend of mine follows at times:

"Shoot it, shovel it, and shut up"

Good luck on the decoy ...


----------



## imagineero (Mar 31, 2012)

a quick google shows that most folks paint a duck or other decoy to the same colors as the vulture they're trying to scare off. You can also get a permit to kill and hang a single vulture in some cases but they smell.


----------



## Toddppm (Mar 31, 2012)

Cabelas aisle 5 , bottom shelf.


Cabela's: Edge Expedite Wounded Woodpecker


----------

